# Mein erster Wels :o)



## MaHaTawaNa (6. Juli 2004)

Hi, Boardies!!! #h 

Als ich heute im Garten arbeitete sah ich, dass das Wetter optimal zum Fischen war! Es war bewölkt, bisschen Regen und nicht zu heiss! Also packte ich meine Sachen, inkl. meines kleineren Keschers und wollte mich auf den Weg zur Donau machen! In der Garage fiel mein Blick jedoch auf meinen Fox-Karpfenkescher! Ich beschloss, ihn auch mit zu nehmen! Man kann ja nie wissen...!

An der Donau angekommen montierte ich einen Rapala! Ich zupfte ungefähr 5 Minuten, da hatte ich schon meinen ersten Hänger! Ich dachte: "Verdammt, 14 EUR im A....!" Da der Hänger nicht zu lösen war, beschloss ich die Schnur zu kappen und montierte darauf gleich wieder einen Rapala!

Ich klapperte Strom aufwärts 300m das Ufer ab! Nach etwa einer Stunde hatte ich noch immer keinen Biss! :c 

Plötzlich kam ein zweiter Angler! Ich ging zu ihm und sagte "Hallo"! Der Typ sah mich von Kopf bis Fuß an und antwortete nach gut einer halben Minute "Servas"! In diesen Augenblick kam ich mir echt blöd vor, da dieser Kerl offensichtlich zu keinem Gespräch mit mir bereit war! Darauf beschloss ich, wieder an meine Angelstelle zurück zu gehen!

Ich beobachtete den unhöflichen Typ, wie er ebenfalls auf Zander fischte! Er warf mittlerweile das fünfte mal ein und hatte einen Biss, den er auch verwerten konnte! Ich sah von Weiten, wie er drillte und ein Zander im Kescher landete! "Verdammt" dachte ich, "das kann nicht sein, dass der unsymphatische Typ nach fünf Minuten gleich einen Zander landen konnte!" Es gibt ein Sprichwort: "Die Depaten haben das Glück!" Dies erwies sich als richtig!

Nach diesen Niederschlag musste ich gleich umdisponieren! Ich montierte meinen Rapala vom Stahlvorfach ab, um ihn durch einen Gummibem (=Barsch) zu ersetzen!

Ich warf 30m Strom aufwärts hinaus, Richtung Mittelwasser und ließ ihn mit der Strömung am Grund gleiten! Nach dem fünften Auswurf erwies sich der Gummibem als erfolgreich und ich hatte den ersten leichten Biss!

Ich merkte "Aaahhh, da war doch was!" und verstärkte meinen Schuss, um noch weiter hinaus zu gelangen! Nach dem 10ten mal rumpste es kräftig an meinem Stecken! Mein erster Gedanke: "Bitte nicht schon wieder ein Hänger!!!" Doch dieser Hänger erwies sich als heftiger Biss, der mir gleich mehrere Meter an Schnur von der Rolle riss! Ich machte meine Bremse darauf stärker zu, um diesen Fisch Parole zu bieten! Doch er kämpfte wie ein Wilder! Ich drillte 15 Minuten und keine Spur vom Fisch zu sehen!

Ich machte darauf meine Bremse stärker zu und pumpte voller Ehrgeiz den Fisch ans Ufer, da sehr große Steine am Uferrand vorhanden sind sowie Löcher, wo er sich verstecken könnte!

Mein Stecken war kurz vorm Brechen, so stark bog er sich! Plötzlich, 3m vorm Rand entfernt sah ich die Schwanzflosse und bemerkte, es war EIN WELS!!! 

Ich blickte darauf zu meinen Zwergenkescher und dachte: "Was soll ich damit?!?!" Zum Glück hatte ich meinen Fox-Karpfenkescher mitgenommen! Mit voller Mühe gelang es mir, den Wels zu bändigen, sodass ich zu meinen großen Kescher griff und probierte, ihn da rein zu bringen! Doch das erwies sich als sehr schwierig, weil da ja noch die Strömung war! Nach 5minütiger Kescherzechtour hatte ich es erfolgreich geschafft und konnte den Wels sicher an meiner Abhackmatte landen! 

Ich befreite ihn behutsam von dem Drilling, der fest in seiner Unterlippe steckte! Danach brachte ich den Wels in meinem Karpfensack unter! Ich war ausser Atem und hatte echt keine Kraft mehr! Ich dachte nur: "Was war das nicht für ein unglaublich geiler Drill!?!?!?!?! Wow!!!!" Ich schrie auf: "Mein erster WELS!!!"

Darauf zündete ich mir eine Zigarette an, die gleich doppelt so stark war, weil ich völlig ausser Atem war! Meine Blicke waren gebannt auf den wunderschönen Fisch gerichtet und ich rauchte voller Genuss und Glückseligkeit meine Zigarette!

Dieser Wels hat eine Länge von 1,10 m! Foto und Gewicht folgen in Kürze!
#v #v #v mfg,Gregor


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Petri Heil, MaHaTawaNa!
Das wirst Du Dein Leben lang nicht vergessen. 
Grüße!


----------



## Dextro (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

deritsch,auch von mir ein mächtiges Petri Heil!!

war sehr spannend als wer ich dabei gewesen.


und möchten die welse mit dir sein.


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

suuuuuuper gregor!!!
ich freu mich für dich!!!petri heil!!
das vergisst du nie wieder:m
na vielleicht fängst du ja am wochenende in aw noch einen guten
hat sich sehr gut gelesen dein bericht.
lg rob#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Spannend geschrieben!!
Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten, der hoffentlich nicht alnge alleine bleibt)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Schöne Geschichte,
aber was Du alles zum Spinnfischen mitschleppst (Abhackmatte, Karpfensack, Karpfenkescher usw).
Ich bin zum Spinnfischen eher mit wenig Gepäck unterwegs, vieleicht war der "unfreundliche" Angler bloß irritiert vom Umfang deiner Ausrüstung. Daher seine schroffe Antwort.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Leute, ich danke euch, für die Glückwünsche:q #h !

Ps: Das kann sein Stuffel?  Lg. Gregor#h


----------



## Magic_Moses (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Petri!!!!!
Muss ein geiles Gefühl sein!
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten Waller und irgendwann kann ich hier vielleicht auch mal von einem solchen Drill berichten.
Freu mich auf's Bild!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Danke Moses, Bild folgt Morgen am Abend#h !


----------



## DiddyMD (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Auch von mir glück wunsch

PS Habe da gleich eine frage!

Und zwar ich möchte ja auch mal einen Wels fangen,wie fange ich am besten wels an der alten elbe(magdeburg)?Und auf was? Ich versuche es oft mit tau-wurm oder köfi!

Ps braucht nicht hier schreiben geht auch PN


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Glückwunsch,probieren zahlt sich meist aus.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Lxlx1982 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal, Schatzi!  #h 
Bin soooooooo doll stolz auf dich! *freu*
Schaden, dass ich nicht dabei war  :c


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Na dann ein kräftiges Petri Heil!!!  #v 

Habe als Junge (mit 17 Jahren) mal einen kleinen Wels gefangen! Der war ungefähr 70 - 80 cm groß!  :q  War mächtig stolz, hab ihm aber wieder in die Freiheit entlassen!

Total mitreissend, deine Geschichte! Freue mich schon auf das Foto!


----------



## p_regius (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Congrats!
Hoffe Du hast den Wels deinem Angelnachbar tüchtig unter die Nase gerieben ... nun ja, bei nem Wels läuft das eher auf "um die Ohren hauen" hinaus.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Hier dazu die Bilder#h #v !
Mfg. Gregor
Gewicht 10,30kg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Geiles Teil. Habe heute bei mir an der Zollelbe einen schönen Wels rauben sehen(kannst du dir hohlen DiddyMd, da du auch aus MD bist).


----------



## Sohnemann27 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Petri Heil auch von mir , is ja ne spannende story, kann man ja richtig mitfühlen mit dir.
Ist ja ein tolles Teil.


----------



## Killerwels (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Schöner Fisch und glückwunsch zu diesem Fang  #g


----------



## Hoad (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Gratulation zum Wels, werd im Herbst mal mein Glück auf die Burschen versuchen.#a 
Mal sehen was die Elbe so hergibt.


----------



## ErnyC (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Petri Heil und Glückwunsch!
Auf dass weitere folgen!


----------



## Woif (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Da kann man nur gratulieren: Ein kräftiges Petri !#v 

 Bei so einem fisch ist ein rapalaverlust auch leichter verkraftbar: Schmerzt gewaltig solche teile zu verseken...


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Nochmal Petri heil!!!  #v 
Schöner Fisch!!! Kannst stolz sein!!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

misanthrop ja da kann ich solch einen verlust hinnehmen:g 

und nochmals danke an euch für die glückwünsche#h :q 
mfg. Gregor!


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

hallo,

echt klasse!! petri heil auch von mir!! was hattest du denn bei dem für ne schnur drauf???


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

hallo adrian, habe eine geflochtene von berkley drauf (17Fireline)#h


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

alles klar, danke #h


----------



## MichlMair (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Hallo und Gratuliere!

deshalb geht man Fischen, oder?
Für die Donau schon ein schöner Kerl (der Wels natürlich)! #v 

So einen werd ich mir heuer auch noch holen. Ich hab übrihgens gestern meine Zandersaison mit einem 48er eröffnet.
War für mich auch ein Schlüsselerlebnis, ich weiss jetzt wie und wo und das ist das wichtigste!

Ich wünsch Dir noch Mehrlinge von denen, Mach weiter so!

LG
Michl


----------



## Locke (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Moin Moin ausm Norden.

Congratz zum Fisch! #6

Wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann, pumpst Du häufiger solche Fische an Land! 

14 € mal eben ins Wasser geworfen, ist immer ne schmerzliche Erfahrung.
Aber die Entschädigung haste ja gleich erhalten! Respekt und weiterhin viel Petri.

Gruss Locke


----------



## JonasH (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

WOW!
Echt super!!!


----------



## wurmboda (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil. #h 

Ein schönes Tier. 

Thomas, 
der heuer auch hoft ein solchen Fisch zu fangen.:q


----------



## Cloud (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Echt schöner Fisch 
Hatte bei meinem ersten nicht so Glück gehabt (is bisher auch der einzige wels den ich je gefangen habe) ...
Hab nicht absichtlich drauf gefischt sondern war am Rhein auf Aal gewesen und als ich dann auf einmal sah, das sich ein Wels an meinem Tauwurm vergriffen hat, guckte ich nicht schlecht  ...Allerdings nur 39 cm  ...totaler Winzling...


----------



## foxy15 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Von mir ebenfalls ein krätiges Petri Heil. Für den ersten ein echt kapitaler und schöner Fisch. Habe auch schon mal einen Wels gefangen das aber mit Glück den er hat aufs Karpfenzeug gebissen.
Mfg foxy15


----------



## Anne-Fisch60 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Hallo liebe Angelmänner,
ich möchte in diesem Jahr auch mal mein Glück mit dem Welsangeln versuchen. Ich wollte es mit dem einen dicken Tauwurmbündel  und diese mit Düftstoff tränken. Ist dies richtig oder nicht zu empfehlen. Die Welse sollen sich bei uns in der Tongrube befinden.Schnur ist geflochte.
Ich hoffe auf ein paar Ratschläge von erfahrenen Welsanglern. Ich bin sonst nur auf Karpfenfang aus .Es grüsst Euch Anne


----------



## MrCarphunter (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Petri Heil zum 1.Wels


----------



## bastiv (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

@Mrcarphunter,
hättest du dich mal 8 Jahre eher angemeldet, könntest du dem Fänger rechtzeitig Gratulieren


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Leichenschänder


----------



## Bobster (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mein erster Wels )*

Ihr Schnarcher 

Der Tröt ist schon einige Jahre alt #h


...@ *Anne-Fisch60*

Erst einmal willkommen hier im AB.

Zum Thema Wels und Tauwurmbündel gibt es hier einige sehr interessante Beiträge.
z.B. hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-81224.html


----------

